# giocati le palle se non hai



## elena Carrasco

Hola,
giocati le palle se non hai 
No entiendo esta frase, creo que es una frase hecha.
Gracias


----------



## Coccibella

Hola
supongo que la frase siga de alguna manera, ¿podrías escribir la frase entera?


----------



## gatogab

elena Carrasco said:


> Hola,
> giocati le palle se non hai
> No entiendo esta frase, creo que es una frase hecha.
> Gracias


 
*giocati le palle se non hai .......*
Apuesta tus bolas/pelotas si no tienes........

Più o meno.

gatogab


----------



## elena Carrasco

La frase está al final de este comentario:
Es mejor ser sincero, si no eres un buen mentiroso, giocati le balle se non hai.
¿Os ayuda con este contexto?


----------



## gatogab

elena Carrasco said:


> La frase está al final de este comentario:
> Es mejor ser sincero, si no eres un buen mentiroso, giocati le balle se non hai.
> ¿Os ayuda con este contexto?


Para mi no tiene sentido.
Balle = mentiras
Palle = pelotas/bolas
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

A ver, "balle" significa también "palle" en contextos coloquiales. 
No sé, la frase dicha así es un poco rara..


----------



## Coccibella

¡Aquí falta algo! "giocati le palle se non hai" pero ¿si no tienes que, o si te falta que? se dice "giocati le palle se non hai qualcosa..." uhm no sé explicarlo... el único ejemplo que se me ocurre es "mi ci gioco le palle che non ha fatto quello che gli ho detto"...
que es distinto del ejemplo de Elena... Elena ¿pero eso lo ha dicho un italiano?


----------



## irene.acler

¿Quizá se ha equivocado y es "giocati le palle se le hai"?


----------



## aneres

para mi tambien no tiene sentido, falta algo, el final. 
pero sin dudas en este caso "balle" significa "cojones". "giocarsi le balle (o palle, depende de donde eres - balle es mas del norte y palle mas del sur!)" es una frase hecha, quiere decir: estar tan seguro de que algo pasarà, que puedes apostar los cojones. o como decir "me apuesto los cojones a que manana llegaràs tarde"


----------



## Silvia10975

aneres said:


> Para mi tambien no tiene sentido, falta algo, el final.
> Pero sin dudas en este caso "balle" significa "cojones". "Giocarsi le balle (o palle, depende de donde eres - balle es mas del norte y palle mas del sur!)" es una frase hecha, quiere decir: estar tan seguro de que algo pasarà, que puedes apostar los cojones. O como decir "me apuesto los cojones a que manana llegaràs tarde"



Salve aneres e benvenuta, anche se non hai gli accenti, puoi per favore utilizzare le maiuscole? 

Per quanto riguarda la frase di Elena, in effetti in italiano non mi pare si usi.
O è, come dice Irene: "giocati le balle se le hai" oppure (come fosse una presa in giro) "giocati le balle che non hai".


----------



## aneres

Ok, grazie. Mi sono letta le regole ma non ho visto questa indicazione circa le maiuscole, lo farò. Inoltre, dai tuoi esclamativi posti vicino a una "certa parola" mi pare di capire che non si deve usare il turpiloquio, che mi pare giustissimo se è contro qualcuno! Ma pensavo si potesse fare riferimento a quell'area della lingua nella quale le cosiddette "cattive parole" hanno un significato tutto loro, rispetto alla loro traduzione "pulita".
Riguardo alla frase di Elena, non mi sono soffermata sul significato - che mi pare non abbia - quanto su una informazione generale che pensavo potesse interessarle. Volevo porre l'accento sul significato di giocare = scommettere e balle = "attributi maschili" (e non "mentiras", come diceva gatogab).... solo questo.
Grazie comunque, sono nuova!


----------



## rocamadour

s10975 said:


> O è, come dice Irene: "giocati le balle se le hai" oppure (come fosse una presa in giro) "giocati le balle che non hai".


 
Sono d'accordo con queste interpretazioni  (più probabile la seconda, in quanto più simile alla frase in questione).


----------



## lsi

elena Carrasco said:


> Hola,
> giocati le palle se *le* hai
> No entiendo esta frase, creo que es una frase hecha.
> Gracias



¿En castellano sería algo así como "Hazlo si tienes huevos-cojones"? Es la primera vez que leo la frase.


----------



## rocamadour

lsi said:


> ¿En castellano sería algo así como "Hazlo si tienes huevos-cojones"? Es la primera vez que leo la frase.


 
Más exactamente: "Juégate los huevos - si [es que] los tienes..."
En cambio tu frase sería: "Fallo, se hai le palle" (= se hai il coraggio)


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que sigue faltando contexto. Pero delante, o general.
Podría ser, por ejemplo, en cuestiones de juegos tipo poker y traducirse ese "hai" como "llevas" y no como "tienes".

Un comentario... ¿a qué?


----------

